# Relocating to SG for a month with Children



## mkotas (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All, 

New to the forum. I'm moving to SG for 1-2 months on a short term assignment from the US. Not my first time relocating abroad but it is my first time with kids.

My wife and my twin 1-year old boys will be coming as well. Can anyone suggest activities for them to do? 
We're thinking some swim lessons, and visit to the beach among other things but any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for 2 months ? where would you be putting up ?

Condos / service apartments can arrange all your needs


----------



## mkotas (Feb 9, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> for 2 months ? where would you be putting up ?
> 
> Condos / service apartments can arrange all your needs


We'll be either at the marriot or on claymore in an apartment


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

mkotas said:


> We'll be either at the marriot or on claymore in an apartment


American Club is just around the Corner if you will be staying around there


----------



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

You might consider going to science centre, universal studios, sentosa has a lot of activities, you can go to the museum, culture museum, and alot more place. If you wife are free, we can have tea together.


----------

